# Cách trị mụn bọc trả lại làn da căng bóng, ai mà không biết là phí cả đời!



## MoonLight (9/7/18)

*Những cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt này bạn sẽ giúp bạn có được làn da căng bóng, mịn màng.*

Mụn bọc được xem là loại mụn trứng cá nghiêm trọng nhất. Mụn bọc khởi nguồn từ việc tắc nghẽn nang lông hoặc tắc nghẽn sâu bên dưới lỗ chân lông, nó có thể xuất hiện bất cứ nơi đâu trên cơ thể bao gồm cả lưng, vai, chân, tay, nhưng chủ yếu là mụn bọc trên mặt. Mụn bọc thường gây sưng đỏ, bưng mủ và đau đớn do mụn bọc luôn gây viêm. Vì thế mụn bọc thường cứng đầu, khó chữa và để lại hậu quả nghiêm trọng hơn trên da chúng ta. Bởi vậy phái đẹp phải thận trọng với loại mụn này và tiêu diệt chúng đúng cách nếu không muốn để lại sẹo.

_

_
_Mụn bọc trên mặt gây đau đơn và mất thẩm mỹ_
​Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân d ẫn đến sự hình thành mụn bọc trên mặt, dưới đây là một vài nguyên nhân chính:

- Sự tích tụ độc tố trong cơ thể: Khi ruột và gan không thể lọc hết chất độc đến từ thực phẩm, lượng chất độc dư ra sẽ được bài tiết qua phổi và da.

- Stress, thiếu ngủ: Căng thẳng kéo dài có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến sự cân bằng hormone  khiến cơ thể sản xuất quá nhiều chất dầu, gây tắc nghẽn tại lỗ chân lông gây mụn.

- Di truyền: Đây là yếu tố không thể thay đổi được.

- Thiếu chất dinh dưỡng: Nếu hàng ngày bạn ăn uống không đủ chất sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng  ruột và gan bị tắc nghẽn ảnh hưởng đến sức đề kháng của cơ thể, gây mụn.

Dưới đây là 3 cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt hiệu quả, không để lại sẹo

*1. Cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt bằng cà chua*
Cà chua chứa 1 lượng lớn vitamin C vừa giúp nốt mụn bọc se lại nhanh chóng vừa bổ sung dưỡng chất cho làn da trắng mịn và trẻ trung hơn.

_

_
_Cà chua trong bếp có thể trị sạch mụn bọc trên mặt đó nha_
​Rửa mặt thật sạch. Cắt quả cà chua thành những lát tròn, mỏng. Đắp những lát cà chua lên khắp mặt, đặc biệt ở những nơi nổi nhiều mụn. Giữ cà chua trên mặt trong vòng 15 phút và thư giãn cơ mặt. Lột bỏ cà chua trên mặt, rửa mặt lại bằng nước sạch rồi lau khô bằng khăn sạch. Thực hiện thường xuyên 2 lần/ 1 tuần, mụn bọc sẽ không còn là nỗi lo của bạn.

*2. Cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt bằng sữa chua và nghệ*
Bên cạnh, công dụng trị sẹo, vết thâm, dưỡng trắng da, nghệ còn giúp se khít lỗ chân lông và ngừa mụn bọc vô cùng hiệu quả.

Cách thực hiện: Trộn đều bột nghệ với sữa chua không đường tạo nên hỗn hợp đặc quánh mịn và đắp lên vùng da bị mụn bọc, để khoảng 15-20 phút. Cuối cùng rửa sạch mặt với nước mát, áp dụng đều đặn 2-3 lần/1 tuần, làn da của bạn không chỉ sạch mụn mà còn trắng sáng và mềm mịn đến bất ngờ.

_

_
_Cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt với nghệ và sữa chua mang lại hiệu quả bất ngờ với làn da của bạn_
​*3. Cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt bằng bia và dưa chuột*
Bia được biết đến việc giải khát của cánh mày râu. Nhưng bên cạnh đấy, nó chứa nhiều vitamin C, E,... tác dụng làm da trắng sáng, điều trị mụn, ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa da.

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị để thực hiện cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt *
- 2 thìa bia

- 1 thìa dưa chuột xay nhuyễn hoặc băm thật nhỏ

- 1/2 thìa sữa chua không đường

_

_
_Bia kết hợp với dưa chuột có công dụng trị mụn bọc rất tốt_
​*Cách làm và sử dụng:*
- Chuẩn bị tất cả nguyên liệu sẵn sàng vào 1 bát và dùng thìa (muỗng) để đánh tan tất cả nguyên liệu để tạo thành một hỗn hợp sền sệt.

- Rửa mặt thật sạch bằng sửa rửa mặt và nước ấm để lỗ chân lông giãn nở thuận tiện việc điều trị và dưỡng trắng da một cách hiệu quả.

_

_
_Thoa đều hỗn hợp đã chuẩn bị lên khắp khuôn mặt, bôi lớp dày hơn ở những vùng da bị mụn. Xong thư giãn da mặt cùng hỗn hợp từ 15-20 phút rồi rửa mặt lại bằng nước ấm._
​- Cuối cùng mát xa nhẹ nhàng da bằng cách dùng bàn tay vỗ nhẹ lên mặt để giúp mặt có sự đàn hồi.

*4. Cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt bằng nha đam*
Với đặc tính kháng viêm, chống nấm và chống khuẩn, nha đam có công dụng hiệu quả trong việc điều trị nhẹ nhàng các tổn thương về làn da, bao gồm cả các vết thương hở ( các vết sứt, hay cắt ) và cả các tổn thương do mụn trứng cá gây ra.

Lấy lá nha đam tươi rửa sạch, gọt bỏ mép lá có răng cưa rồi ép lấy nước. Lọc kỹ qua hai lớp vải bông mịn ta sẽ thu được một dung dịch dưỡng da nguyên chất khá tốt từ cây nha đam. Khi dùng, nhỏ 2 - 3 giọt dịch nha đam vào lòng bàn tay, nhỏ thêm 4 - 5 giọt nước sạch, rồi hòa đều và thoa trực tiếp lên da mặt. Sau đó rửa mặt lại bằng nước sạch.

_

_
_Lưu ý: Trước khi dùng phải rửa mặt thật sạch._
​Với 4 cách trị mụn bọc trên mặt này, bạn nên áp dụng vào các buổi tối để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất, ai cũng có thể sử dụng được vì các nguyên liệu tự nhiên rất lành tính nên bạn không lo làm tổn hại đến da.

Chúc các bạn thành công và luôn xinh đẹp với công thức đơn giản mà chúng tôi vừa gợi ý.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

